# Cant get on IRC



## outgum (Mar 12, 2010)

I was on IRC perfectly fine and then my internet cut out...
Now i cant reconnect....
I just get this 
"You need a registered nick to join that channel."
Which i Am >_>
So i dont understand....
Halp plz


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Mar 12, 2010)

So your irc nick is registered, but it still won't let you join?


----------



## outgum (Mar 12, 2010)

Well... i was in there just before, and i dc'ed, and it giving me that message when i try to get in to #Gbatemp.net


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 12, 2010)

You were probably changed to Guest805273 when you joined after disconnection. The server does not know that your username was disconnected. Either wait a little or type /msg nickserv ghost username password to kick out your nick so you can switch to it.


----------



## outgum (Mar 12, 2010)

now its telling me im not registered DX, idk now im just confused
all i know wwas i was in it before known as Outgum and its telling me that name is in use, and if i try anything else says i have to be registered to get in blah blah blah


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 12, 2010)

/msg nickserv ghost username password
type it in your status box. (filling in with your real info)
then try switching to your nick


----------



## outgum (Mar 12, 2010)

"-NickServ- Nick outgum isn't registered."

It makes no sense, still cant connect either


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 12, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Costello sets mode: -R



Try again, you should be able to get in now.


----------



## redact (Mar 12, 2010)

go jdbye, now's your chance! >


----------



## outgum (Mar 12, 2010)

TYVM im in now, that was a small mission XD


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 12, 2010)

mercluke said:
			
		

> go jdbye, now's your chance! >



Oh you.


----------



## outgum (Mar 12, 2010)

What WAS the problem exactly though?
Like why couldnt i get in


----------



## redact (Mar 12, 2010)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> mercluke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: yo momma


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 12, 2010)

outgum said:
			
		

> What WAS the problem exactly though?
> Like why couldnt i get in
> 
> The main channel was set so that only registered nicks could get in for a short period of time before the poke men were dumped. So we could avoid tons of people coming in, being impatient, asking for ROM links and just generally disrupting the chat and so on. Apologies for the inconvenience caused to you and others who wanted to come on to genuinely talk.
> ...


----------



## dice (Mar 12, 2010)

outgum said:
			
		

> What WAS the problem exactly though?
> Like why couldnt i get in



Chances are that the server didn't register the fact that you'd been disconnected and therefore denied you use of your nick as it was still "online" or "active" (usually occurs when you restart your connection/computer). It usually takes a few minutes before the server corrects this but as mentioned earlier you can use the GHOST command to force the server to remove the "active" nick.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ghost_(IRC)

So to go along with what everyone has said without a registered nick you wouldn't have been able to gain entry.


----------



## outgum (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You can lock this now


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 12, 2010)

Can do


----------

